# Levelboss 20"



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

Ich will mir das Levelboss 20" kaufen
hat jemand eine ahnung wieviel es wiegt und ob das bike es wert ist gekauft zu werden?


----------



## tobsen (20. Mai 2003)

des koxx is ziemlich schwer.
guck mal hier:







sieht genauso aus, kostet weniger, is leichter  

infos hier 

tobi

ps. an alle, die jetzt wieder scheiben wollen, dass echo generell unstabil is: die ham die Factory gewechselt und die rohrsätze sind auch neu (ultra 6 alu).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

Naja ein Freund von mir hat ein echo und er war nicht so zufrieden damit aber ich würde gerne wissen wieviel es wiegt

Das Levelboss ist doch weltmeister da kann es nicht so schlecht sein denke ich mal


----------



## tobsen (20. Mai 2003)

das levelboss is nicht weltmeister, sondern die Fahrer. und die werden auch mit dem Rad von meiner Oma Welteister


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

das weis ich auch aber warum fahren die wohl damit
die fahren sicha nicht für koxx wenn es so ******** wäre
glaube ich zumindest


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Mai 2003)

Was hat den deine Oma für ein Rad?


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

weist du nicht wie schwer das levelboss 20 ist


----------



## tobsen (20. Mai 2003)

meine oma hat des x-lite von 1954(damals gebraucht gekauft, von ot pi(dürfte vom alter her hinhauen))  

@pgs, die fahren das, weil sie s geschenkt bekommen. mal abgesehen davon sagt ja niemand, dass des LV schei$$e is. ich wollt ja nur mal ne alternative vorschlagen.

greez
tobi


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

Wirkilch!!!  Aber die haben bestimmt mehrere Alternativen  
Das Echo schaut auch extrem verschärft aus aber ich denke mal ich werde mir das lb nehmen


----------



## biker ben (20. Mai 2003)

vom groben her is das echo scho geil vom aussehn aber ich finde es sind zuviel farben: grau,schwarz,rot,racinggelb,türkis.
klingt komisch is aber so 
aber der jan macht ja auch gerne xtrawünsche!


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

Weis hier sag einmal keiner wie schwer das Levelboss 20" ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (20. Mai 2003)

echo würde ich aus prinzip ned nehmen, denn die haben einfach die koxx und hoffmann geometrie geklaut und nachgebaut.

das levelboss ist ned gschlecht, die guten fahrer fahren es weil sie durch parts und geld unterstützt werden. und das ist besser als nichts im jahr.


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

ja aber weist du wieviel es wiegt ???


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Mai 2003)

man PGS, anstatt noch tausend mal zu fragen zu fragen wieviel das lb wiegt könnteste ja mal bei koxx-bikes.de nachfragen! is des so schwer oder was..


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

Alter glaubst du das habe ich nicht aber er hat mir keine antwort zurückgeschrieben!!!


----------



## tobsen (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *(...)hoffmann geometrie geklaut und nachgebaut.
> *



also ich würde mal behaupten, dass noch keiner der Echo-Leute jemals ein Hoffmann zu Gesicht bekommen hat. 

mal abgesehen davon seh ich kein detail am echo, was dem hoffmann auch nur annähernd ähnlich sieht.

greez
tobi


----------



## jobed77 (20. Mai 2003)

Ich fahr' das Koxx LB. Hab' mich vorher nicht ganz so super umgehört, das Echo wäre echt 'ne Alternative gewesen, vor allem wegen dem Preis. 
Der Rahmen sieht bis auf die Kettenstreben im Berreich kurz hinter dem Tretlager fast identisch aus. Die Gabel ist auch 'ne andere, aber wie gesagt, ansonsten sehr ähnlich.

Zum genauen Gewicht vom LB kann ich dir leider auch nix sagen, aber ich denke 1-2 Kilo mehr machen nicht wirklich was aus.

Im ganzen bin ich extrem zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

Also welches bike würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## aramis (20. Mai 2003)

Moin,
das LB 20" wiegt meines Wissens nach 9,5kg.
Außerdem ist das echt ein geiles Rad, lass dir da mal nix erzählen!!!


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

Ah danke!
Da ist das x-lite noch leichter


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Mai 2003)

nimm das Koxx 20", isn topbike, ich würde es gleich an 2. Stelle nehmen, nachm trialtech


----------



## PGS-Trial (20. Mai 2003)

ja ich glaub das i mas eh kauf


----------



## jobed77 (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PGS-Trial _
> *Also welches bike würdest du mir empfehlen? *



Meinst du mich? Wenn ja:

Solange du die Kohle hast nimm's LB. Wenn nicht das Echo.


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Mai 2003)

ich will hier nichts groß behuapten aber das hoffmann war eins der ersten räder wo die durchgehende rahmengeometrie hatte, danach zogen alle firmen nach. das ganze jetzt auf  20° bereich bezogen.
deshalb meinte ich hoffmann


----------



## tobsen (20. Mai 2003)

mag sein, aber die geo ergibt sich zwangsläufig, wenn man nen kleinen rahmen bauen will.
und wenns grad ums nachbauen geht: Monty hatte als erstes keinen sattel mehr. des hat dann hoffmann auch gemacht.

ausserdem isses ja wurscht wer wem was nachbaut. hauptsache die auswahl an guten bikes is groß.

greez
tobi


----------



## mtb-trialer (20. Mai 2003)

@tommy trialer!

 

das durchgehende rohr hat lorenz erfunden!


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Mai 2003)

@ echo jetzt sag mir mal wer ab 1999 schon konsequent durchgehende rohr verwendete?

das erste rad ohne sattel hatte der jochen schäfer ein kid pipe vom hoffmann. er war der ertse in deutschland wo ohne sattel fuhr, das jahr weiß ich nicht mehr(ca 1996/97) er kam dann auch ned durch die technische kontrolle,  erst  als er dann ein bisschen kunststoff das einem sattel ähnlich sah auf seinem oberroht mit kabelbinder befestigte am wettberb teilnehmen.
erst als dann der große MONTY konzern räder ohne sattel baute wurde die regel geändert nur mal soviel.

ich schließe mich tobsen an
hauptsache der markt floriert und trial wird bekannter.
doch was das nachbauen angeht da sollte man schon ein bißchen aufpassen, weil das echo sieht dem koxx verdammt ähnlich.(irgendwann kommen bestimmt die patentrechte auch beim trial zum einsatz)

@pgs kauf dir ruhig ein koxx, die sind echt nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (20. Mai 2003)

lol erfunden wird ers wohl nicht haben, vielleicht gebaut. als ob es nicht schei$$egal wäre wer was erfunden hat. tatsache ist, dass lb 20" und das echo 20" baugleich sind, bis auf das unterrohr. also bleibt sichs gleich welches man nimmt. nur das material ist anders bei den beiden, beim echo wird t6 oder wie das heißt verwendet und beim lb glaub ich das 7075 (man ich kenn mich bei den bezeichnungen überhaupt nicht aus). ich würd warten bis da marko sein 20" bekommt, dann kanns der testfahren und wenn der sagt das es gut ist, dann ist es auch gut, hab mich da mit meinem es-4 auch drauf verlassen und es hält schon 7 monate mit einer brachialen scheibenbremse.


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Mai 2003)

Ich denk Koxx wird ganz normal 7005 oder 7020er Alu sein. 7075 ist glaube zu Spröde und bricht irgendwann an den Schweißnähten...

Ronny


----------



## little_rivergho (20. Mai 2003)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand ein Zoo! gefahren? 
Die Geometrie ist ja wie bei Monty, zusaetzliche gute Ideen (wie angeschweisster Brakebooster, usw) und der Preis ist jawohl mit 995  kaum zu schlagen. 

ok... ueber den Namen laesst sich streiten - zoo - als wenn man ein Tier waere, dass auf seinem Fahrrad Kunststueckchen macht!! 


Aber mal im ernst: 
Was ist an dem Rad ausszusetzen, ausser dass es vorne keine Scheibenbremse dran hat?


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Mai 2003)

meinermeinung nach die geometrie

das mit den durchgezogenen rahmen hat sich größtenteils durchgesetzt nur erklären kann ichs ned, warum das so ist. leider
aber preislich gesehen auf jedenfall ned schlecht


----------



## Fabi (20. Mai 2003)

Soweit ich weiss sind die Koxx-Rahmen und -Gabeln aus U6 Aluminium.
Die Chinesen von Echo haben also nicht nur die Geometrie 'geklaut'.


----------



## trialtom (21. Mai 2003)

zum Thema Zoo,

also ich fahr das bike jetzt seit ein paar Monaten, und bin damit insgesamt echt zufrieden.

Das ausschlaggebende Kaufargument war bei mir natürlich der Preis. Bin ein armer Student.

Wieso sollte ich 500 euro mehr für ein Monty hinlegen, dessen Verarbeitung und 
Komponenten nicht unbedingt besser sind.

Einige Mängel hab ich aber festgestellt,
die aber an sich nix mit dem rahmen zu tun haben:

-Der Echo Vorbau hat extrem weiche Aluschrauben, kein wunder dass der Jan da gleich ersatzschrauben mitgeschickt hat. 

-Die Echo Griffe find ich vom Profil her total unbequem (augedruckte E's)

-Die Speichenspannung hinten war bescheiden

-Der angeschweisste Brakebooster bringt nicht so viel wie man denkt, da er ja unter den Maguraaufnahmen angeschwiesst ist, die Maguras flexen trotzdem noch ein biserl. Ich fahre das Teil trotzdem gut ohne booster

-Die Geometrie find ich persönlich gut, 
sie ist sehr allround-mässig.
An den Koxx-bikes stört mich die beschränkte Rollbunny-Hop Fähigkeit.
Man kann mit dem zoo auch einigermassen gut antippen(wie das halt mit einem 20 zoll so mehr oder weniger geht).

-Das Gewicht ist mit 9,5 kilo in Ordnung. 

-Der Name ist mir Sch**** egal!,
genauso wie das (nicht vorhandene) Image der Firma. Ich finde den Namen Koxx auch kacke(nicht die Bikes)
Wenns stört kann die AUfkleber ja auch runtermachen. Ich hab die meinigen immer noch drauf, die gehen durch die kratzer schon selber weg.

-Zum Thema Ideenklau. Wenn ich eine junge Firma wäre, würde ich auch auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge weiterarbeiten. Mann mus das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden. Ausserdem gibts bei Trialrahmen sowieso keinen grossen Spielraum. 

-Hätte es das Zoo mit geradem Oberrohr gegeben hätte ich mir das gekauft,, fänd ich besser.


----------



## little_rivergho (21. Mai 2003)

Danke fuer den ausfuehrlichen Bericht uber das Zoo. 
Hat das vorne ueberhaupt eine Aufnahme fuer eine Scheibenbremse?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Mai 2003)

stimmt ja garnet 
am kidpipe war eigentlich auch kein sattel
un das wurde bei den WJS noch beanstandet
un das war lange vor monty

PS mein trialtech wiegt knap unter 9 kg (selbst gewogen)
un das mit Marta vorne und HS 33 hinten

bis denn


----------



## tobsen (21. Mai 2003)

des ZOO! kannste auch mit scheibenbremse ordern. 
--
wieso freut ihr euch nicht einfach über gute nachbauten, die um einiges günstiger und leichter sind als das "original" ? 

versteh echt nich wo des problem is....

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *echo würde ich aus prinzip ned nehmen, denn die haben einfach die koxx und hoffmann geometrie geklaut und nachgebaut. *



hm, du gehst doch sicher auch manchmal zum Aldi weil s da identische produkte um einiges günstiger gibt, oder gehst du da auch zitat:"aus prnizip" nicht hin?  

oiso, nochmal: jedem das seine.

greez
tobi


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. Mai 2003)

@tobsen und alle anderen die so denken!


----------



## PGS-Trial (21. Mai 2003)

> An den Koxx-bikes stört mich die beschränkte Rollbunny-Hop Fähigkeit



was geht das mit den koxx bikes nicht so gut oda was?


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. Mai 2003)

kommt drauf an!
wenn du das kurze nimmst gehts natürlich besser weil du vorne das rad halt schneller hoch bekommst.
das ist übrigens auch der entscheidene grund warum marco hösel das kurze fährt!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. Mai 2003)

Aber die Zoo´s brechen doch übel schnell weg oder? schon 2 Zoo´s hier im Forum weggebrochen nach ganz kurzer zeit!


----------



## trialtom (21. Mai 2003)

Ich hab noch nicht davon gehört dass ein 20 zoll zoo gebrochen ist. Man hört nur von den 26 zöllern eher schlechtes.

Ich persönlich mach mir da keine sorgen dass der bricht , und wenn schon der hat ja auch 1 Jahr garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## little_rivergho (21. Mai 2003)

Also ich hab eben nochmal die suchfunktion benutzt - und ich habe nur ein 26' gefunden was Risse bekam. Aber eigentlich bezog sich das ja hier auf 20'.

EDIT: und wie ich gelesen hab, wurde das 26' ja auch zur Ueberarbeitung aus dem Programm genommen


----------



## tobsen (21. Mai 2003)

genau, des zoo piranha is aus m programm, es gibt aber schon nen nachfolger:


----------



## Fabi (21. Mai 2003)

Was ein Echo-Klon.


----------



## King Loui (21. Mai 2003)

geil ein echo nur mit zoo! aufklebern  .


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. Mai 2003)

ihr meint doch hoffentlich nicht das es GENAU so ausieht wie das pure!?

schaut euch doch nochmal beide genau an und sagt dann nochmal ob es genau das gleiche ist!
schaut euch doch bitte mal das unterrohr an! der übergang von oberrohr zum sitzrohr ist auch anders und dass ist noch längst nicht alles!!!!!!!


----------



## aramis (21. Mai 2003)

Mal zum Vergleich:





Dass die unter einer Decke stecken, erkennt man auch daran, dass beide ihre Internetpräsenz auf verdammt langsamen Servern haben. Wahrscheinlich isses ein und der selbe Server: Der Echo/Zoo-Chef hat die Seiten auf seinem Heim-PC mit 56k-Modem und AOL laufen.


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. Mai 2003)

unterrohr...


----------



## aramis (21. Mai 2003)

Naja gut, ein paar kleine Detail-Unterschiede gibt´s schon. Das Zoo ist sogar noch verkoxxter als das Echo.


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Mai 2003)

Ich würd lieber das Zoo nehmen 
Des hat nen paar Details die wohl etwas bringen... allerdings hat das Echo auch Details welches wohl das Selbe bringen könnte...


----------



## tobsen (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> Dass die unter einer Decke stecken, erkennt man auch daran, dass beide ihre Internetpräsenz auf verdammt langsamen Servern haben. Wahrscheinlich isses ein und der selbe Server: Der Echo/Zoo-Chef hat die Seiten auf seinem Heim-PC mit 56k-Modem und AOL laufen. [/B]



 LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

